
How Microsoft Quietly Became the World’s Most Valuable Company - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-microsoft-quietly-became-the-worlds-most-valuable-company-1543665600
======
godelmachine
Anyone has a non-paywalled link, please?

